# Rufus Tia and Peter



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres some up to date pics. Tia is just about to start getting that lovely black coat Rufus is her brother and Peter is in his winter still.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what beautiful faces they have real characters


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

They are huge!!!!!


----------

